# lift kit



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

:rockn:looking to get a lift kit 2" any suggestions which one is best. keep bottoming out in ruts, don't want to go with bigger tires, i like the speed.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Extreme or HL make a great 2" lift but since your on this thread i would say EXTREME ha


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a ss stainless steel lift off of ebay. The lifts on both my hondas rusted after about a year and look like crap. I paid $99.00 and i fits awsome. I think its the only stainless lift made.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Extreme


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i'd reccomend xtreme to anyone


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I was going to buy another, it would prolly be the Xtreme.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the Xtreme also the only thing I did different when I had mine on was, instead of using their black hardware which tends to surface rust on the bolts I used grade 8 gold zinc plated bolts, washers, and lock nuts from my local hardware store. It cost a little more out a pocket but matched the gold brackets better and won't rust.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good tip.
Mine havent began to rust yet.


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

The HL lift comes with zinc plated bolts.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

My black xtreme bolts already have small signs of rust development


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

muddy-one said:


> The HL lift comes with zinc plated bolts.


then that would be why mine isnt rusting


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

hl lifts are more difficult to put on but are stout. ive heard on other forums that extreme are bending. or go catvos anf forger it!!


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would imagine the HL are tougher. they are closer to the frame. I just wished mine would ride a little smoother.


----------



## Barry5212 (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## MST500 (Mar 4, 2009)

Another vote for Xtreme


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

here's my rusted *** xtreme bolts. these are only 3 months old


----------



## rhettag94 (Apr 9, 2009)

The new gorilla lift is only 99 bucks. I have two brutes. One with a H/L and one with a gorilla. Both sit about the same. The gorilla is billet spacer so you have to compress the springs which is a pain. No rust worries with it and it stiffens yours springs. You can see the H/L lift in my photo. I just added the springs. I have now built 4 spring compressors. This last one has a six foot cheater bar on it.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah rhett putting the springs on was a pain i would get a gorilla it rides stiff but i get the groun clearance and y didnt we have the one with the cheater bar when we where doing mine


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I guess I will have to find another company for my bike, Xtreme hasn't made a lift for my bike yet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HL has


----------



## rhettag94 (Apr 9, 2009)

muddnfool said:


> yeah rhett putting the springs on was a pain i would get a gorilla it rides stiff but i get the groun clearance and y didnt we have the one with the cheater bar when we where doing mine


Chase because I had you up there pulling on the spring compressor. I had the hard job trying to get the clip back in. lol:agreed:


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

it took more thaan a 185 pounds to compress it to


----------



## stuck_again (Jan 12, 2009)

so with all the info who make the best lift for the brute


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how big are you wanting to go?

Big lifts - catvos most will say. I do, however, like the 7" Highlifter pro series lift. It looks really good.

Small lifts, 2" and such - most will say Xtreme. It is an attractive lift but it doesnt have the strength and durability of the HL 2" lift.


Pondhopper not interested in making you a brute lift?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

id get a gorrilla 2 inch lift


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt buy **** from gorilla, especially not those cheap *** "stage 1" lifts, that arnt even a lift, they are spring spacers.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I wouldnt buy **** from gorilla, especially not those cheap *** "stage 1" lifts, that arnt even a lift, they are spring spacers.


 I'd buy one. simple way to tighten up saggy 08 springs :shrug:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

why not just get HL springs? w/ spacers you still have crapy saggy springs.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

because i like gorilla products =)


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a 05 brute and they work just fine and there easy to put in compared to the highlifter one and the dont bend like the xtreme lift


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

show pictures of the 2" gorilla lift. You mean an actual lift, not spacers? b/c I find it VERY hard to belive that putting spacers under your springs, is easier than just bolting on a lift kit...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

All it is, is spacers. Maybe he'd rather install spacers other than brackets that can bend or whatever. to each their own. i actually want some :shrug:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

if i had turners or gorilla axles, i'd like to try some in addition to my 2" lift and HL springs.

My inner cv's are already screaming in paiN!


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

aight, i may be the odd man out here, but my right bracket on my HL kit has alredy bent, and i'd go as far to say that it needs replacing. I'd definitely recommend Extreme. I had one on my foreman and LOVED it...plus I'm a monroe native, so gotta suport the local guys...woop woop!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

As far as the 2" lifts, I would get the Xtreme. Super easy to install and I never had any issues at all with mine...















[/IMG]















[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

OCCKawi said:


> aight, i may be the odd man out here, but my right bracket on my HL kit has alredy bent, and i'd go as far to say that it needs replacing. I'd definitely recommend Extreme. I had one on my foreman and LOVED it...plus I'm a monroe native, so gotta suport the local guys...woop woop!!


I assume your are talking about the front? Got pics?


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

Yup yup it's in the front. I'll put pics up tomorrow...i hope the bend will show up in them. one of the lift brackets with 2 bolts in it is completely laid over sideways because of the bend, but it doesn't affect anything so i haven't adressed it yet.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Yeah id like to see that! First ive heard of that.
Thanks broski


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anybody got any other ideas for a 2" lift kit for my Brute, beside Highlifter?, Extream doesn't make one for my bike yet, Moose only has a 1" lift kit, and Gorilla only has the spring spacers that I dont like.


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

Mudlift over at kawiecentral sells stainless steel 2" lift kits for brutes 2005 to present $145.99

http://www.capitalwebpages.com/ssat...roducts_id=4&zenid=26rjfbui9t6c5f4ta0mo3994v6


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

brutalized said:


> Mudlift over at kawiecentral sells stainless steel 2" lift kits for brutes 2005 to present $145.99
> 
> http://www.capitalwebpages.com/ssat...roducts_id=4&zenid=26rjfbui9t6c5f4ta0mo3994v6


 
I appreciate the help, but the problem that I am having is that my bike is a Brute 650 SRA. All I seen was the lift kits for the 650i and 750i's.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you got struts in the front?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> you got struts in the front?


Yup sure do, but I was mainly wanting to lift the rear also.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

then i bet the lift that fits the prairie 360 fits that bike too.


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I appreciate the help, but the problem that I am having is that my bike is a Brute 650 SRA. All I seen was the lift kits for the 650i and 750i's.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> then i bet the lift that fits the prairie 360 fits that bike too.


I havn't thought about that, Hmmmm, thanks phree, I will check into that.


Brutalized: I know the feeling, I wished I had gotten the 650im instead of the 650 SRA, live and learn. My next bike will definatly be IRS.


----------



## brutalized (Feb 23, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Brutalized: I know the feeling, I wished I had gotten the 650im instead of the 650 SRA, live and learn. My next bike will definatly be IRS.


lol the hammer was for me for not payin attention to the bike you got, not that ya got the SRA


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

oh, ok...my bad then


----------

